# Easy DIY - Wall of Crosses



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I wanted to set up a wall of crosses. The idea is to turn my kitchen into an old time Transylvania inn. I want crosses, rosaries and garlic to cover this room. I thought, "How expensive can a simple wooden cross be?" Turns out, a Lot! Here's how I made over 50 unique crosses.

Pick up craft sticks. I bought wide and thin sticks. 

These have rounded edges. I used some really sharp scissors and began cutting away. This created a nice straight edge without any need for sanding. Cut just the edges off one stick. Make your second stick shorter. Glue together. So your crosses don't look all the same, you might glue some at various angles.

Finally get creative with your acrylic paints and gem stones. I plan to hang these on my walls using Sticky Tack.


----------



## zombiesrule (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice look & so easy!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

These look great! Can't wait to see the finished wall.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Those turned out great!


----------

